# حصريا لاول مرة علي المنتديات مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث من 1970 الي 2010



## mena601 (9 فبراير 2010)

_*اقدم هديه لكل اعضاء المنتدى *_
_*
عظات قداسة البابا من سنة 1970 الي 2010

لقد قمت بتجميع عظات البابا من السبعنيات حتي الان ومتجدد

 كل العظات الاسبوعية القادمة انشا الله تجدونها في هذا الموضوع اول باول

للتحميل ادخل علي لينك الموضوع الاصلي 

*__*http://www.st-blamon.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3163*_*الموضوع الأصلي :     مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث من 1970 الي 2010  -||- المصدر :    منتدي الانبا بلامون السائح *​


----------



## روزي86 (9 فبراير 2010)

تسلم ايدك يا جميل

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## mena601 (11 فبراير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااا علي المرور والرد الاكثر من رائع


----------



## mena601 (11 فبراير 2010)

تم اضافة عظة 10 فبراير 2010


----------



## طحبوش (11 فبراير 2010)

شكر ا ع المكتبة القيمة جدا ربنا يباركك


----------



## st-blamon.cn (15 فبراير 2010)

شكرااااااااا على العظات الجميله

ربنا يباركك


----------



## besm alslib (15 فبراير 2010)

*فكرة مكتبة العظات فكره مميزه وهتكون مفيده للي عايشين في بلاد تانيه*

*شكرا مينا على المكتبه *

*الرب يبارك تعبك*​


----------



## mena601 (16 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> شكر ا ع المكتبة القيمة جدا ربنا يباركك




شكرااااااااااا علي المرور الجميل والرد الرائع


----------



## mena601 (16 فبراير 2010)

st-blamon.cn قال:


> شكرااااااااا على العظات الجميله
> 
> ربنا يباركك




شكراااااااا علي المرور


----------



## mena601 (24 فبراير 2010)

شكراااااااااا علي مروركم


----------



## mena601 (24 فبراير 2010)

انتظرو عظة اليوم


----------



## mena601 (2 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااا علي مروركم


----------



## nerooo_jesus (2 مارس 2010)

ربنا يبــــــــــارك تعبك فيها


----------



## Alexander.t (3 مارس 2010)

*على فكره نص المكتبه دى منقوله اصلا من المنتدى هنا*

مكتبة عظات البابا شنوده الثالث

مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث


----------



## mena601 (5 مارس 2010)

nerooo_jesus قال:


> ربنا يبــــــــــارك تعبك فيها




شكراااااااا علي المرور


----------



## mena601 (8 مارس 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *على فكره نص المكتبه دى منقوله اصلا من المنتدى هنا*
> 
> مكتبة عظات البابا شنوده الثالث
> 
> مكتبة عظات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث





اولا شكرااااااااااا علي المرور الجميل

ثانيا انا فرحان ان فية عظات كتير في كل المنتديات المسيحية ومن كل الاعوام لكن الفكرة ان العظات كلها تكون في مكان واحد وكل الاعوام بالترتيب ودة بيكون مريح للعايز عظات متنوعة بيلقيها بسهوله في مكان واحد وعظات البابا الاسبوعية بتضاف اول باول

الفكرة دي انا اخدتها من فكرة مكتبة عظات ابونا مكاري الا كل اسبوع بنحط العظة الجديدة 

اتمني ان محدش يقول دي بتعتي ودي مش بتعتي دي مش بتاعت حد دي كلمة الله للكل وليس للجزاء
ودي عظات البابا وليس شريط انا حطو حصري وبخرب علي الانتاج 

ارجو التركيز


----------



## mena601 (10 مارس 2010)

انتظرو عظة اليوم


----------



## mena601 (12 مارس 2010)

تم اضافة عظة الاربعاء 
10-3-2010

شكرااااااااااا ليكم على المتابعه


----------



## mena601 (14 مارس 2010)

تم اضافة العظة الجديدة


----------



## mena601 (28 مارس 2010)

اضافة العظة الجديدة


----------



## mena601 (1 أبريل 2010)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين


----------



## mena601 (11 أبريل 2010)

*يلا يا جماعه حملو 

وعظة البابا الاسبوعي عن القيامه 7\ 4\2010

ربنا يبارك حياتكم

*


----------



## mena601 (6 مايو 2010)

تم اضافة عظة 5/5/2010


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 مايو 2010)

شكرا ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (6 مايو 2010)




----------



## mena601 (8 مايو 2010)

شكراااااا علي المرور


----------



## elamer1000 (8 مايو 2010)

رووووووووووووووووعة


ربنا يباركك

اسمحلى بنشرها


الف شكر ليك


+++


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 مايو 2010)

*مجهود اكتر من رائع*
*ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## mena601 (10 مايو 2010)

شكراااااااا علي مروركم الجميل


----------

